# progress!



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

well tonight Hector showed signs of wanting more food so we defrosted the last 3 fluffs we had. The boyfriend assist fed him 2 with minimal effort and no struggling on his part so we put him back in is tub so he could go into his hide and digest but he kept movig round the tub looking for more so we heated the last fluff and held it out for him and he seemed interested but didn't take it so we took him out to assist feed(was not wasting it!!) and he willingly opened his mouth for the food and took it's head, then wrapped himself round my boyfriends hand and munched the fluff down happily. So he's back in the tub and is still wandering round looking for more (but we've run out of food until tomorrow). So we'll try him on medium mice tomorrow night if he still seems hungry and we'll se how it goes.

but we're taking the him opening his mouth willingly for food as a good omen. :2thumb:


----------



## vazzza (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats, very good stuff! If you get a mail asking about assist feeding tips, it'll be me lol


----------

